# FOUND - white pigeon with band



## OHbluebird (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi, I found a white pigeon with a band. Could you please lead me in the right direction in trying to find its owner. It has a pink band on it's right foot with the number 2422 I can also make out a smaller number 2003 (the year it was banded possibly?) I am in Galion Ohio. It also has something on the left leg - not quite sure what it is - it is dark pink/reddish in color. It is out feeding on some cracked corn. Thanks for any advice. Jamie


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for helping the pigeon out 

I'm sure someone will be along shortly to help you trace the band, for now I would suggest you feed him wild bird seed, a pigeon mix with whole corn, peas and other 'big' stuff or give him unpopped pop corn. Because cracked corn is not very good for pigeons.. 

Keep up posted!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jamie and welcome!

Try to get a closer look at the band(s). We will need all the letters and numbers in order to try and trace it.

Terry


----------



## OHbluebird (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, been out there for a while with the binoculars and finally made out the rest of the band. 
IF 2003
WMP 2422

I put a bowl of water out there and it did go over and have a drink. I think I scored some "okay your not such a bad person" points on that score. As far as the feed goes. hmmm This pretty thing just happened to catch me in an I'm out of bird feed moment - and believe me that is not often! I can come up with some whole corn though. I used up the last out of the bag yesterday, but I can get some out of the deer feeder. Unpopped popcorn! lol haven't seen that since I was a kid! Would the leftovers out of a popped bag of microwave stuff be okay?


----------



## OHbluebird (Jun 21, 2004)

I found a name and number on the International Federation band list. The owner lives in Pennsylvania! Yikes. That is a ways away from me - I'm in North Central Ohio. I tried the telephone number listed, but I just reached an answering machine. Jamie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again Jamie,

Glad you already found how to look up the information and have left a message. Let us know how it goes from here.

Terry


----------



## OHbluebird (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks Terry. I do hope they call me back. I live on a farm, and there are many dangers out there. On the International website they said that usually within 24-48 hours that the pigeon will head home. Is that true? And do they usually travel that far from home? I think the red/pink thing on the left leg is a rubberband. Is that common? This is all new to me. I put out some whole corn. It seems content to hang out back there with the other local birds. I'll keep you posted. Jamie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The rubber band is probably a counter mark, which means this bird was entered into a race and probably got lost. He may just take off and go home once he gets his strength back. We lost a couple ourselves this week end. Hoping someone will find them. We have our name, address, tele number and web address on the band. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## OHbluebird (Jun 21, 2004)

I sure hope your lost birds turn up for you lovebirds. The white pigeon flew off about 5 pm last night, I was hoping he was headed home. Not so though - it just showed back up about 10 minutes ago. I went out to shake some corn out of the deer feeder, and it was happy to see me. It was ready for breakfast! lol I put some fresh water out too. Still haven't heard back from the owner  I was hoping that they would call me and let me know what I should do. Guess they are less worried than I am. Do you think he'll find his way home? Why would he be that far away, or is that how the racing is done? lol I told PA (the pigeon) that I think he lost his race! Any more advice you can give would be appreciated. Jamie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maybe you won't want to hear this but...............there are a lot of pigeon fanciers out there that don't want a bird back if it's lost, so there is a real possibility that you won't hear from the owner. Sad but true. Also, some racers never find their way home. We believe that most perish due to the fact that they don't know how to find food on their own. There are a few though that will seek out human such as this bird has done, and as long as you feed and water it, it may never leave. Other lost racers do figure out how to fend for themselves and join a wild flock. Just depends on the bird. We've gone a picked up lost birds that had flown themselves till they were nothing but skin and bones and we've had lost birds turn up weeks and even months later out of the clear blue sky. I don't know how far you are from the birds home, but this time of year, birds are getting sent to 400 to 500 mile races, so to find a bird far away from home is not that unusual. I wish you luck with it though. You may have a friend for life!! LOL


----------



## OHbluebird (Jun 21, 2004)

That is sad that some don't care as much about their birds that as you do Lovebirds. I guess it doesn't surprise me though. I'll will take a look later today and see just how far from home the bird is. He still looks in good shape and healthy. He wouldn't last long if a predator would happen by though. Later. Jamie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The very first pigeon I had a close encounter with just walked into my lounge off the balcony 9 years ago. He was a racer, and desperately sought water. I knew nothing then, and didn't realize what the band was for until later. He stayed for 3 days then left, well fed and watered.

Don't know about the USA, but here in the UK fanciers in a club should collect, or arrange to be transported, their lost pigeons if reported found. Most will either welcome their bird back or just say keep it. Some, unfortunately, will suggest worse alternatives. 

John


----------

